# Stevie Wonder moves to Africa......for good



## Votto (Feb 24, 2021)

Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
					

"I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host




					www.yahoo.com
				




It seems Stevie hates America, says it has no community and is hopelessly systemically racist.

But it's strange how he also seems to feel that Africans are being treated almost worse than blacks in the US, so he is moving there to protect them?

The talking points are just swirling in my head here and making me dizzy.  Stevie says that no progress has been made for blacks since the Civil Rights movement?  Does this include democrat domination of government since that time?  Is he dissing Obama and Joe Biden and giving up even when democrats are in full control of everything once again?

And if America is so much worse, why does he feel compelled to go to Africa to protect the poor folk but not in the US?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...



I wish everyone who hated America would leave.


----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2021)

Michelle420 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> ...


Yes, everyone full of hate should leave.

But the Left is a virus, and as such, must infect a healthy host to survive in order to reproduce their kind.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 24, 2021)

Stevie Wonder has not had a hit song in 40 years

he’s a has-been

so who cares if he moves to africa or not?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Michelle420 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Agreed we need to vaccinate them.


----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Stevie Wonder has not had a hit song in 40 years
> 
> he’s a has-been
> 
> so who cares if he moves to africa or not?


You have to understand, Trump is gone now.

What in the hell will the Left wing media talk about?  Ted Cruz on vacation?  They will certainly not cover Joe Biden the embarrassment.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 24, 2021)

He is escaping "injustice" by moving to a corrupt third world shit hole lol
You cant make this shit up folks. You simply fucking
C
A
N
T


----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2021)

Stevie should watch the Last King of Scotland.

Did I say "watch"?

LMAO!


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Feb 24, 2021)

African Africans are much more polite and  speak better English than African Americans.


----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> African Africans are much more polite and  speak better English than African Americans.


Sounds racist, but yea, most truth does these days.

Why do you think that is?


----------



## McRib (Feb 24, 2021)

Amazing musician,


Foreigner Looking In. said:


> African Africans are much more polite and  speak better English than African Americans.



When they live in the United States, possibly, but that is not necessarily true for English speaking Africans in Africa.


----------



## Disir (Feb 24, 2021)

Well, he has to be worth an awful lot of money. His family would be treated like royalty.  They would never have to know anything about class division either.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > African Africans are much more polite and  speak better English than African Americans.
> ...


African Africans are basically African Americans without welfare, drugs and chip on shoulder.


----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Foreigner Looking In. said:
> ...


Ouch!!!

Cancel, cancel, cancel, cancel...........................................................................................................................................


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Feb 24, 2021)

odanny said:


> Amazing musician,
> 
> 
> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> ...


Um, no. They speak better English when in Africa, and then unlearn it in America.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 24, 2021)

I bet he wouldn't be rich or famous if he was born in Ghana


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


Bye


----------



## TheParser (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...



I wish Mr. Wonder the best of luck in Africa.

If some Americans  were super   rich, they  would  move to Norway or Iceland or the Czech Republic or Japan, provided that they would be allowed in.

Most of us  ordinary Americans must stay here and  simply do the best that we can under the circumstances.

Mr. Wonder says that his move is based on his disillusion with the racism that still exists in this country.

Some Americans -- if they could -- would love to leave because of the horrific daily violent crime that causes such senseless misery to victims and their families and that goes largely *un*punished.


----------



## petro (Feb 24, 2021)

Stevie made a fortune because privileged white people loved his music.
The ingrate can stay in Africa. At least he can't see what a shithole it really is.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Stevie Wonder has not had a hit song in 40 years
> 
> he’s a has-been
> 
> so who cares if he moves to africa or not?



That's how I feel.


----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing musician,
> ...


Maybe if Steve stayed and fought the Left wing education and cultural influences and make things better he would want to stay

But running is easiest.  Besides, it's all Trump's fault.


----------



## Fang (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Blues Man (Feb 24, 2021)

How does he even know he's Black?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> African Africans are much more polite and  speak better English than African Americans.



They also think American Africans are spoiled


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


He and his family are going to go there and find that Ghana is not Wakanda and then come back under so other excuse.  Stevie wonder is truly blind...


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 24, 2021)

He's an ingrate but having said that, Bon voyage Loser.

Now if only Orca would leave.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> ...


Horrific violence and crime?  But I thought all the US needed to do is separate the church from society and the state and we would have utopia.  You mean American needs morality and not $100 in their pocket from the welfare state?  I thought money solved all our problems.  $30 trillion dollars later the US sure seems have solved all their problems in a big way.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 24, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> I bet he wouldn't be rich or famous if he was born in Ghana


He would be dead. Then again most libturds would die within a week after being forced to try sustaining themselves in the third world.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...



Irregardless...hopefully he will start a movement.  

It is time for us to recognize that blacks and whites simply cannot live together in the same society on a equitable basis as Mr Lincoln said long ago.

Thus we need to start a discussion on what can be done to help those Africans that want to return to their motherland.

I think there would be much support for a Federal program  to give economic aid to those who want to go back.  

There first needs to be an agreement with all African nations willing to open their arms to black immigrants from America.  Aka....land set aside, security arrangements, good logistical support and so forth.

I think now many blacks at this point in our history may be willing to undertake such an adventure.  With good financial support it might be successful.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2021)

Fascinating thread.....certainly opens up a lot of interesting thoughts towards black people.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Feb 24, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Fascinating thread.....certainly opens up a lot of interesting thoughts towards black people.



Not all black people feel like the world owes them something. Some of them are even smart enough to operate computers and by golly, some even own their own businesses.

I know that's a hard concept to understand, but it's true.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 24, 2021)

petro said:


> Stevie made a fortune because privileged white people loved his music.
> The ingrate can stay in Africa. At least he can't see what a shithole it really is.


He has made a fortune because he is a fucking genius.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie made a fortune because privileged white people loved his music.
> ...



Marketing.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 24, 2021)

He moved due to "Superstition."


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 24, 2021)

Who cares?


----------



## DrLove (Feb 24, 2021)

Meh - who cares? He's earned a nice retirement.
Will you also criticize every wealthy, white conservative who's ever moved to a place like Florida or Costa Rica for tax avoidance and warm, beautiful beaches?


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie made a fortune because privileged white people loved his music.
> ...


He would not have been rich or famous if he grew up in Ghana.

He got where he in in large part because of the society w=he grew up in.

So instead of using his money to make it possible for other kids with disadvantages like he had to succeed he's whining about how bad he has it here


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


Could it be he can't SEE the truth ?


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 24, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Meh - who cares? He's earned a nice retirement.
> Will you also criticize every wealthy, white conservative who's ever moved to a place like Florida or Costa Rica for tax avoidance and warm, beautiful beaches?


You talkin to me ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> It seems Stevie hates America, says it has no community and is hopelessly systemically racist.


Good fucking luck in Africa, buddy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie made a fortune because privileged white people loved his music.
> ...


...in a capitalist society...

(beat it, commie)


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Stevie Wonder has not had a hit song in 40 years
> ...



How long has it been since you've had one?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 24, 2021)

Threads full of comments like these are why this site is Stormfront Jr.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 24, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> ...


These jokes are horrible. I dont see anyone laughing!


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 24, 2021)

stevie wonder walked into a bar..
and a table..
and some people..


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 24, 2021)

I wonder how his exes broke up with him
"i think we should start seeing other people"


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 24, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> How long has it been since you've had one?


I never had a hit song

or an ex-girl friend accusing me of infecting her with an STD









						Stevie Wonder Being Sued by Former Girlfriend
					

Courts: The pop singer is accused in a $30-million palimony suit of infecting her with a sexual disease.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 24, 2021)

When is someone gonna tell him it was all a prank and he’s actually white?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey, if Africa LOOKS that good to him then what could go wrong?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


Did he ever mention the court proceedings said the doctor never saw such a severe case of herpes on a girl.....True dat......I just called...to say.....I love you


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 24, 2021)

Neither Stevie Wonder or Oprah would be rich and famous if they grew up in Africa.
America has produced the wealthiest and most famous Black people in the world.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> When is someone gonna tell him it was all a prank and he’s actually white?


Ohhhh man. That deserves special recognition...lol

Stevie is a prime example of oppression and systemic racism. Look what this country did to him, kept him down.

One has to be blind not to see it.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


Probably all good questions, but the fact remains, I really don't care what he does or where he goes.  I wish him all the best.  Celebs put their pants on the same as everyone else.  I don't see what the draw is that the public is supposed to care if they wiped their noses or not.  Meh.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


Well good for him. We finally get someone who actually moves from racist Amerikkka.

But he obviously didn’t do his homework. While safer than most African nations, Ghana is torn by black on black violence simply because of tribal conflicts, and women are second class citizens.





						Ghana Ethnic Groups
					

Ghana Ethnic Groups




					mobile.ghanaweb.com
				












						Violence against Women in Ghana: Unsafe in the Second Safest Country in Africa
					

More on:            Ghana                Sexual Violence                Development                Human Rights                Health      Breanna Wilkerson is an intern for the Council on Foreign …




					www.cfr.org


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 24, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Neither Stevie Wonder or Oprah would be rich and famous if they grew up in Africa.
> America has produced the wealthiest and most famous Black people in the world.


The poorest black people in America are rich by African third world country standards.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 24, 2021)

petro said:


> Stevie made a fortune because privileged white people loved his music.
> The ingrate can stay in Africa. At least he can't see what a shithole it really is.


We'll SEE about that!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 24, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Neither Stevie Wonder or Oprah would be rich and famous if they grew up in Africa.
> America has produced the wealthiest and most famous Black people in the world.


Slave owners are responsible for them being here.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 24, 2021)

Stevie wonder lives in a color blind world


----------



## whitehall (Feb 24, 2021)

Talk is cheap. I doubt if Mr. Wonder will go through with it and trade the freedom of the United states for tribal unrest in Africa. If he does move my guess is that the very wealthy Mr. wonder will live as a virtual prisoner inside a walled compound with guards armed with automatic weapons.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Disir said:


> Well, he has to be worth an awful lot of money. His family would be treated like royalty.  They would never have to know anything about class division either.


Yeah that is what everybody here is overlooking that he will get special treatment there that we would not and will be treated like a king there unlike everybody else,celebrity’s get those kinds of perks that we don’t.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Stevie Wonder has not had a hit song in 40 years


Actually his last R&B top ten was released 30 years ago named "These Three Words".

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. His part of this song is my most favorite part of the song period. Them lyrics couldn't be anymore beautiful. "Well you came and opened me and now there's so much more I see and so by the way, I thank you!" I love to hear his harmonica playing there too.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 24, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Threads full of comments like these are why this site is Stormfront Jr.



Why exactly? Stevie wonder is a victim of the leftist propaganda. Because of you guys constantly whining about how racist the least racist country in the world is this poor sap is moving to Africa.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 24, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> He is escaping "injustice" by moving to a corrupt third world shit hole lol
> You cant make this shit up folks. You simply fucking
> C
> A
> ...


Dont tell him that. He might change his mind. 

I hear Africa is beautiful, especially this time of year.

Personally, I hope he inspires 35 million others to return home.


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2021)

If only all the other Negroes would do the same.  And take the Illegals and Moon Bats with them.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 24, 2021)

Flash said:


> If only all the other Negroes would do the same.  And take the Illegals and Moon Bats with them.


Definitely all who cry racism and demand special rights from the Taxpayer. Maybe he'll start an exodus


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > If only all the other Negroes would do the same.  And take the Illegals and Moon Bats with them.
> ...




Africa is a great place for our Welfare Negroes, Illegals and Moon Bats.

Such vibrant culture.  They will be in hog heaven.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 24, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Neither Stevie Wonder or Oprah would be rich and famous if they grew up in Africa.
> ...


You got that right. Many are starving, here you’re poor if you have an iPhone 6.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie made a fortune because privileged white people loved his music.
> ...


hahahhahahahahahhahahaa
really??


----------



## harmonica (Feb 24, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Meh - who cares? He's earned a nice retirement.
> Will you also criticize every wealthy, white conservative who's ever moved to a place like Florida or Costa Rica for tax avoidance and warm, beautiful beaches?


Florida is in the US--DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica (Feb 24, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Stevie Wonder has not had a hit song in 40 years
> ...


what's it to you?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 24, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Neither Stevie Wonder or Oprah would be rich and famous if they grew up in Africa.
> America has produced the wealthiest and most famous Black people in the world.


This would be in spite of America and trash like yourself.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Neither Stevie Wonder or Oprah would be rich and famous if they grew up in Africa.
> ...




White Americans have been happy to support the careers of black entertainers for a long time. 


It is one thing to have an opinion, tommy. BUt to just be an asshole, is another


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 24, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Neither Stevie Wonder or Oprah would be rich and famous if they grew up in Africa.
> ...



Do they just turn off Wales for the night at 10:00 pm? Is there absolutely nothing going on in that sheep dump at all? You seem really, really bored.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 24, 2021)

STEVIE, oh, STEVIE! aptly named! he is indeed a "wonder"!

(i'm just trying to prove i'm not racist!)


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


Don't let the door hit him on the way out, says I.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 7, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Foreigner Looking In. said:
> ...


Does that include Zimbabwe or are yall still claiming they are conducting genocide against all whites this week??


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Jun 7, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


There are very few whites left in Zimbabwe. Apart from charity workers and farming experts advising the stupid Government.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 7, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Foreigner Looking In. said:
> ...


But we can at least admit that the darkies there are better than American darkies right?

In fact, most darkies anywhere are better than American darkies....

Because of all that American exceptionalism stuff...


By the way, Stevie Wonder isn't talented....never has been.....neither was Motown in general....and all he ever sung about was hate and violence anyway...

Now the Osmonds.......now that was talent!! and plus they could see


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Jun 7, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Yes. We can agree on that.
At least those who kept their European cultural past (Kenya etc).
Zimbabwe and South Africa embraced communism, so they are a bit low I..Q


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 7, 2021)

Bye.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 7, 2021)

Votto said:


> They will certainly not cover Joe Biden the embarrassment.


No kidding

Some of the biden voters on this forum could not care less about the harm they have caused


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jun 7, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...


How will he even know where he is?  Will he count on a Democrat to tell him??


----------



## struth (Jun 7, 2021)

Songs in the Keg of Life is a top 10 album of all time!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> he’s a has-been


He is a fucking legend.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 7, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> He is a fucking legend.


translation: he's an old has-been


----------



## Resnic (Jun 7, 2021)

I wish he would take all his "brothers and sisters back there also. For good".

More people should follow his lead. If you don't like america then go somewhere else. There is an entire world out there for you. Go away and leave all the people here alone that love the country and what it stands for.



Foreigner Looking In. said:


> African Africans are much more polite and  speak better English than African Americans.



I've met quite a few and you are absolutely correct.

But the idea of African American is bullshit. If you're born in America then you're American, if you're born in Africa you're an African. Only way it comes close is if a African immigrated to America, then they can be a African American. But I won't ever call some black person born here an African American. Besides why don't we call white people or Indian people from Africa African Americans? There are millions of them there. No somehow African American is only for blacks, even ones born in Idaho.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> translation: he's an old has-been


Translation not needed. Stevie Wonder is a living legend. Educate yourself.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

Resnic said:


> I wish he would take all his "brothers and sisters back there also. For good".


Its not going to happen, asshole. Dream on.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


What’s it to YOU?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 7, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Stevie Wonder is a living legend.


I'll take your word for the living part.

He is a non-existent former celebrity now


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> He is a non-existent former celebrity now


Who has influenced millions.
Can Ted Nugent say the same?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 7, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Who has influenced millions.
> Can Ted Nugent say the same?


I think so.

Wonder entertained millions when he was somebody 


But now Wonder is a music fossil trying to drum up a little attention for himself as a social justice warrior


----------



## Resnic (Jun 7, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Resnic said:
> 
> 
> > I wish he would take all his "brothers and sisters back there also. For good".
> ...





Billyboom said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > He is a non-existent former celebrity now
> ...





Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Name calling, bringing people like Ted into the argument that have nothing to do with the conversation at all, just really and thoughtless reactionary comments that are too short to say anything meaningful, never actually discussing anything, and pretty much talking at someone instead of to them? Then running off to post hateful comments on their profile like mine for instance before I deleted it.

You have proven you're not even worth talking to. Man, I hadn't even been here that long and you'll be number 4 or 5 on my ignore list.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

Resnic said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Resnic said:
> ...


Glad to hear it. I tend to disagree with racists.
Have a nice day.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 7, 2021)

Resnic said:


> You have proven you're not even worth talking to. Man, I hadn't even been here that long and you'll be number 4 or 5 on my ignore list.


You have proven you're not even worth talking to. Man, I hadn't even been here that long and you'll be number 4 or 5 on my ignore list.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 7, 2021)

. . . I doubt whether he will really do this.

Mr. Wonder is just another celebrity propagandist that works for the establishment.

He always has been, in good times and bad.



BUT?  This is good PR for a nation that is on the welfare dole of the global government. . . It is, essentially, a creation of western power colonial globalists.   

Welcome home Stevie!






*








						Ghana | AFD - Agence Française de Développement
					

Between 2008 and 2017, AFD invested more than 700 million euros in Ghana. These are funds dedicated for the promotion of high developmental impact projects: improvement of living conditions, reduction of inequalities, avoidance of greenhouse gas emissions...




					www.afd.fr
				









						Ghana - The World Factbook
					






					www.cia.gov
				



*


----------



## deannalw (Jun 7, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...




With any luck a raging band of rabid hyenas will dine on his jewels.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 7, 2021)

If only us Americans were as colorblind as Stevie Wonder


----------



## deannalw (Jun 7, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > translation: he's an old has-been
> ...




It's been so long that I heard his name I thought he was dead.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 25, 2021)

Votto said:


> Stevie Wonder Tells Oprah He Is Permanently Moving to Ghana to Protect Grandchildren from Injustice
> 
> 
> "I don't want to see my children's children's children have to say, 'Oh, please like me. Please respect me ... What kinda [life is that]?" the 25-time Grammy-winner told the host
> ...




If Mr. Wonder wants to move to Africa, that his own affair and I wish him well.

But to trash America on the way out, shows a total lack of class.

IMHO, there is a lot to be said for the tremendous continent of Africa.   The cuisine like leg of lion, giraffe a la king and creamed chipped tiger balls on toast are things you can't get here in America.  

Focusing on the positives of where you are going is the classy way of acting.


----------



## FJB (Jun 26, 2021)

Okay, so Stevie Wonder moved to Africa because he thinks America is worse?? Umm,.. I don't really see the logic in that I'm afraid. :/


----------



## monkrules (Jun 28, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> African Africans are basically African Americans without welfare, drugs and chip on shoulder.


Not yet, you mean...  : )


----------



## monkrules (Jun 28, 2021)

If Stevie hates America so much, I hope he lived up too his statements and gave up his racist American citizenship.

Long ago I saw the leader of one of these African shitholes on TV. He said they'd take any and all American blacks that want yo go ' home.' So maybe there's still some hope...


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 28, 2021)

Poor negro was so oppressed his entire life.  Happy he's finally going to be free.


----------

